# Dual Boiler Upgrade?



## Hungry Chimp (Jun 21, 2017)

I currently have a Gaggia Classic which I've added the Silvia wand upgrade however I'm frustrated with the quality of the milk steam as I'm getting very mixed result (may be my inexperience?!)

I'm thinking of treating myself to a dual boiler machine, mainly for convenience and better quality of steam. Budget is £700 - 1,000, any suggestions welcome ☕


----------



## barrymckenna (Oct 26, 2017)

Profitec Pro 300


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

I second the pro 300


----------



## rob177palmer (Feb 14, 2017)

Me too, but obviously the Sage gets a lot of votes also


----------

